# I'm in Aruba now!



## James G

I'm in Aruba currently and I'm staying at Marriott's Aruba Surf club.  For anyone who has questions about the Covid testing etc, I might be able to help.  I traveled from a higher risk state in which I had to get a rapid (nasal) test done and uploaded 72 hours before arrival.  I was able to get the test in my home state, which was no easy task, and uploaded it to the Aruba website.  The only problem I ran into was that I had an antigen test done, and they only want a PCR test.  However, the health authorities sent me an email clearing me to come with the understanding that I would be required to take another rapid nasal PCR test once I arrived.  I am currently quarantined at the hotel waiting the results, which they said would take 6-8 hours, but up to 24.


----------



## CPNY

James G said:


> I'm in Aruba currently and I'm staying at Marriott's Aruba Surf club.  For anyone who has questions about the Covid testing etc, I might be able to help.  I traveled from a higher risk state in which I had to get a rapid (nasal) test done and uploaded 72 hours before arrival.  I was able to get the test in my home state, which was no easy task, and uploaded it to the Aruba website.  The only problem I ran into was that I had an antigen test done, and they only want a PCR test.  However, the health authorities sent me an email clearing me to come with the understanding that I would be required to take another rapid nasal PCR test once I arrived.  I am currently quarantined at the hotel waiting the results, which they said would take 6-8 hours, but up to 24.


Keep us posted on everything else. I was thinking of booking in a few weeks


----------



## James G

For me the most difficult part was getting a rapid test and the results within 72 hours.  I found one urgent care place near me that did them, but only on a first come first served basis. Also, they only performed 80 tests per day.  This medical facility opened at 12pm and stayed open until 10pm.  People were lined up at 6 am! I thought was would be ahead of the game by getting there at 8:15, but I was number 25.  Once the facility opened at 12pm, a nurse came around in the parking lot and wrote down your name and told you when they would call you back to come inside the facility to take your test, as they were allowing no more than 10 people inside at a time to allow for social distancing.  I ended up getting my test done somewhere around 2:30, but if you were number 70 they probably got your test done at 8pm that night even though you night have arrived at 10am before the facility opened.  They seem to be seeing around 10 people an hour.  By the way I asked the nurse how many positive tests she gets out of the 80 people per day, and she said around 10%, so keep your distance when getting a test because you'll definitely be around positive people.


----------



## James G

*Upload test review*




After I uploaded my negative results, I got the following email the next morning.  Thankfully the Aruban health officials allowed me to come anyway and have another rapid test performed at the airport.  The are looking for a rapid PCR test, not the rapid antigen test which is what I had. 

Dear JAMES G
We would like to thank you for choosing Aruba and would like to recognize that we are requiring additional steps from our visitors.
The Department of Public Health of Aruba (DPHA) has confirmed receipt of your uploaded SARS-CoV-2 test.
Unfortunately, your uploaded test does not comply with the criteria and standards required by the DPHA. Meaning, either the test you uploaded is older than 72 hours and/or is not a polymerase chain reaction (PCR) test. You are able to board the plane; however, please take into account that upon arrival in Aruba we will require you to redo the mandatory PCR test. The price for the test is $75 and you will be required to be in quarantine up to 24 hours pending test results.
We empathize and understand that these added precautions may be slightly inconvenient, however they are necessary safeguards and, for the time being, a part of the "new normal" for us all.
Should you have any additional questions related to the Embarkation and Disembarkation card and the visitors insurance, please feel free to contact us at: info@arubavisitorsinsurance.com or visit : www.arubavisistorsinsurance.com
Should you have any additional questions related to your travels please  contact us at: support@aruba.com or visit us at: https://www.aruba.com/us/safe-travels-to-aruba


----------



## James G

The line at the Aruban airport was a bit long but not unreasonable.  Once I made it to the customs and the medical screening my family and I got another rapid nasal test, this time a PCR test.  After the test, I was asked to quarantine at my hotel for up to 24 hours while they got the results.  
I received the following email this morning which was sent to me at 12am, roughly 8 hours from when I took the test.

*Your SARS-CoV-2 test results*




Your test results are negative; you are free to discontinue quarantine. Enjoy your stay while on Aruba!

We ask you to read the content of the app. In the case that you develop Covid-19 symptoms while on Aruba, please contact us at (+297) 2800101.


----------



## 22go

James G said:


> The line at the Aruban airport was a bit long but not unreasonable.  Once I made it to the customs and the medical screening my family and I got another rapid nasal test, this time a PCR test.  After the test, I was asked to quarantine at my hotel for up to 24 hours while they got the results.
> I received the following email this morning which was sent to me at 12am, roughly 8 hours from when I took the test.
> 
> *Your SARS-CoV-2 test results*
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Your test results are negative; you are free to discontinue quarantine. Enjoy your stay while on Aruba!
> 
> We ask you to read the content of the app. In the case that you develop Covid-19 symptoms while on Aruba, please contact us at (+297) 2800101.


Did you and your family also have to purchase their medical insurance?  Have a great time.  We hope to be there in November.


----------



## James G

22go said:


> Did you and your family also have to purchase their medical insurance?  Have a great time.  We hope to be there in November.



Yes, we did.  All travelers are required too.  Don't remember the exact price, but it wasn't to bad.


----------



## James G

Here's everyone a view from the balcony looking left at the pool and right at the ocean.


----------



## Marathoner

A few questions about your observations so far in Aruba:
1. Once you are on the island, do you see people wearing the masks and trying to stay socially distant from each other?  Or since there are almost no cases on the island, does everyone just go around their routine normally?
2. Is the lazy river open to all or does it look like they are trying to keep it from getting crowded?
3. Are the restaurants full and do they seat people with the pre-Covid density of tables inside?


----------



## James G

I'm seeing quite a bit of masks being worn by the Aruban citizens when doing their jobs. All of the Marriott employees are wearing masks, the taxi driver was, as well as the workers in the restaurant I was in.  The lazy river is open.  It doesn't appear to be very crowded at all down here. Because the country just opened, crowd levels don't seem to be an issue. I've been doing a lot of beach activities. I haven't seen the tourists wearing masks although I do see signs everywhere reminding people to social distance and there is plenty of hand sanitizer stations around.


----------



## pharmacistking

James G said:


> The line at the Aruban airport was a bit long but not unreasonable.  Once I made it to the customs and the medical screening my family and I got another rapid nasal test, this time a PCR test.  After the test, I was asked to quarantine at my hotel for up to 24 hours while they got the results.
> I received the following email this morning which was sent to me at 12am, roughly 8 hours from when I took the test.
> 
> *Your SARS-CoV-2 test results*
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Your test results are negative; you are free to discontinue quarantine. Enjoy your stay while on Aruba!
> 
> We ask you to read the content of the app. In the case that you develop Covid-19 symptoms while on Aruba, please contact us at (+297) 2800101.


Was the quarantine period at the resort or at another hotel?


----------



## James G

pharmacistking said:


> Was the quarantine period at the resort or at another hotel?


The quarantine period was at the resort.  The results of my negative test were sent in an email that arrived at 12am.  The next morning (or as soon as I got the results) I was free to discontinue the quarantine.  If I would have had a positive test come back, it is my understanding I would have been quarantined somewhere else.  What those conditions entail and the specifics are I can't say.


----------



## gnipgnop

James:  My granddaughter will be checking in on Saturday.  Could you please tell me about Building 8, 5th floor?  Any view?, is this the Tower Building? Any help or additional info. would be so appreciated.  This vacation is our wedding gift to them and I really hope the room is nice.  This planning has been so stressful with the Covid 19 threats.


----------



## gnipgnop

James:  I'm sorry ~ I just re-read your post and saw that your at the Marriott.  I'm interested in the details of the DIVI Aruba Phoenix.


----------



## James G

gnipgnop said:


> James:  My granddaughter will be checking in on Saturday.  Could you please tell me about Building 8, 5th floor?  Any view?, is this the Tower Building? Any help or additional info. would be so appreciated.  This vacation is our wedding gift to them and I really hope the room is nice.  This planning has been so stressful with the Covid 19 threats.



If her hotel is anything like the Marriott Aruba Surf club she should have no issues in getting a room change to a more preferred view or location if she wanted.  I'm willing to bet most of the hotels here are at 25-30% capacity at best.  To put it in perspective, we were the only family on a catamaran snorkeling tour of the ship wreck Antilla. The stressful part of the trip is getting here and clearing the medical test, if she needs one done here. Once she makes it past that, it's great down here.


----------



## normab

Thanks for your update.  We decided to postpone our Aruba trip, we canceled our trip in September due to the “onerous” (things that would drive my husband crazy… LOL) requirements… But we’re looking forward to going back, hoping in a year from now. I just wonder how long the testing and quarantining will be in force...


----------



## James G

Here's everyone an Aruban sunset.. I hope everyone is doing well tonight.


----------



## CPNY

James G said:


> Here's everyone an Aruban sunset.. I hope everyone is doing well tonight.


Are most things open?


----------



## James G

CPNY said:


> Are most things open?



I would say 90% open which is basically fully open in my book.  There are still a few shops and restaurants still closed.  I haven't been inconvenienced in the slightest by anything being closed.  Everyone whose been here before as mentioned to me that we really have the place to ourselves.  No crowds, no waiting for anything, plenty of open chairs around the pool and beach.


----------



## James G

Never been to a beach where you see star fish in the water.  Aruba is a beautiful place.


----------



## nerodog

Beautiful  !!! On my list to visit as I haven't  been.  Been doing searches and can do anytime of year...!!


----------



## AnnaS

Beautiful!!! Have a great time and thank you for sharing the steps you took with us.


----------



## 22go

James G said:


> I would say 90% open which is basically fully open in my book.  There are still a few shops and restaurants still closed.  I haven't been inconvenienced in the slightest by anything being closed.  Everyone whose been here before as mentioned to me that we really have the place to ourselves.  No crowds, no waiting for anything, plenty of open chairs around the pool and beach.


How are guests social distancing in the lazy river?  It must be nice to not have to run down to the pool in the morning to save a chair!!!


----------



## James G

There are signs everywhere reminding you to maintain social distance as well as directional signs on the sidewalks.  There's also hand sanitizer stations everywhere.  Due to the low crowd levels there's almost a natural social distance in the lazy river.  The only ones not practicing social distance are the Iguanas who show up to ask for a bite of that salad you just ordered to your chair at the pool.


----------



## JanT

Yes it is.  Can't wait to get back there!  Thank you for sharing your pictures!  Living vicariously through all those brave enough to get out into the world!



James G said:


> Never been to a beach where you see star fish in the water.  Aruba is a beautiful place.


----------



## clifffaith

James G said:


> There are signs everywhere reminding you to maintain social distance as well as directional signs on the sidewalks.  There's also hand sanitizer stations everywhere.  Due to the low crowd levels there's almost a natural social distance in the lazy river.  The only ones not practicing social distance are the Iguanas who show up to ask for a bite of that salad you just ordered to your chair at the pool.



Deal breaker right there for me! Don't want to be anywhere I have to deal with pushy lizards!


----------



## James G

I wouldn't say a face like that is pushy. He just wants you to know if you if you have any part of your salad or fruit you don't like he'll take it. lol
Don't want that pineapple that came with your drink? He'll take it. Don't like the onions on your salad.  No problem! He wants them.


----------



## IngridN

Love the lizards. Marriott stopped their daily feeding a couple of years ago. We came down with lettuce, bananas (their fave) and had a blast. They were crawling all over us. I have a photo of SIL with at least half a dozen around and crawling all over her legs (she was sitting on the ground). We call her the lizard whisperer   .

Ingrid


----------



## custcarcen

James G said:


> *Upload test review*
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> After I uploaded my negative results, I got the following email the next morning.  Thankfully the Aruban health officials allowed me to come anyway and have another rapid test performed at the airport.  The are looking for a rapid PCR test, not the rapid antigen test which is what I had.
> 
> Dear JAMES G
> We would like to thank you for choosing Aruba and would like to recognize that we are requiring additional steps from our visitors.
> The Department of Public Health of Aruba (DPHA) has confirmed receipt of your uploaded SARS-CoV-2 test.
> Unfortunately, your uploaded test does not comply with the criteria and standards required by the DPHA. Meaning, either the test you uploaded is older than 72 hours and/or is not a polymerase chain reaction (PCR) test. You are able to board the plane; however, please take into account that upon arrival in Aruba we will require you to redo the mandatory PCR test. The price for the test is $75 and you will be required to be in quarantine up to 24 hours pending test results.
> We empathize and understand that these added precautions may be slightly inconvenient, however they are necessary safeguards and, for the time being, a part of the "new normal" for us all.
> Should you have any additional questions related to the Embarkation and Disembarkation card and the visitors insurance, please feel free to contact us at: info@arubavisitorsinsurance.com or visit : www.arubavisistorsinsurance.com
> Should you have any additional questions related to your travels please  contact us at: support@aruba.com or visit us at: https://www.aruba.com/us/safe-travels-to-aruba


If you had tested positive how long would you have to be quarantined and would you have had to pay or is that what the insurance was for?


----------



## James G

From what I heard you'd be moved to another location but I'm not sure where that is. Nobody I spoke with knew the details of what exactly would happen and how long you'd be quarantined in Aruba if a positive result came back.  Aruba encourages everyone to do their best to get a test in the United States before you come, even if your in a lower risk state.
Here's a direct link for more information.








						Aruba Visitors Insurance
					

The Aruba Visitors Insurance is a mandatory insurance that helps protect you against medical- and non-medical expenses incurred if you test positive for COVID-19 during your stay in Aruba.




					www.arubavisitorsinsurance.com


----------



## James G

The below message was just posted today on the visit Aruba website.  

The protocols in place for visitors who test positive are that they will remain in isolation until recovered. The isolation location depends on whether the visitor was booked at a hotel/timeshare or at a villa/private residence. Hotel/timeshare guests who test positive are transported to alternative accommodations for isolation. If staying at a villa/private residence, depending on the facilities there, a guest may also be transported to an alternative location for isolation. Throughout the isolation process, medical follow-up will be conducted. Once the patient recovers and tests negative, he/she can resume vacation or depart the destination. Travel companion(s) of any new confirmed case are required to stay in quarantine – the quarantine period of 14 days restarts each time a new case is discovered within the group.


----------



## Free2Roam

Can't wait to get back there! We missed last year because of scheduling conflicts and this year because of covid. 

Already booked for 2021 at Divi Phoenix!


----------



## gnipgnop

I'm so happy to hear your having a great time.  My granddaughter, who was to check in on July 25th cancelled their reservation due to not being able to get test results within the 72 hour requirement.  They went for their test on Monday July 20th and was told it would be 7 to 10 days for results.  Although they could of been tested in Aruba they were afraid that if they tested positive and had to be quarantined it would not work for them because they only had a weeks vacation.  So they decided to drive to Outer Banks, NC.  On there way to the Outer Banks vacation they got results emailed to them from the Covid test and they both were negative.  Oh well, they will try again for their first anniversary next July and I pray I can get them their wedding gift to Aruba at that time.


----------



## CPNY

James G said:


> I'm in Aruba currently and I'm staying at Marriott's Aruba Surf club.  For anyone who has questions about the Covid testing etc, I might be able to help.  I traveled from a higher risk state in which I had to get a rapid (nasal) test done and uploaded 72 hours before arrival.  I was able to get the test in my home state, which was no easy task, and uploaded it to the Aruba website.  The only problem I ran into was that I had an antigen test done, and they only want a PCR test.  However, the health authorities sent me an email clearing me to come with the understanding that I would be required to take another rapid nasal PCR test once I arrived.  I am currently quarantined at the hotel waiting the results, which they said would take 6-8 hours, but up to 24.


How was it? I May book the end of August with an exchange


----------



## Marathoner

I am schedule to visit Aruba at the end of the August.  I recently received an email from Marriott Surf Club with the following additional information given the current COVID pandemic situation.

===
*Amenities and Services: In continued support of local social distancing guidelines, as well as other governmental requirements, please be aware that the following modified services and amenities are currently in place until further notice.*

• Suspension of all housekeeping services in occupied villas (towel and linen delivery is available upon request)

• Closure of The Den, Matey’s Hall Kid’s Club, and the Arcade Room

• Closure of the sauna/steam room in the Helmsman’s Fitness Center.

• Removal of a portion of pool deck furniture to promote social distancing

• Limited capacity in all pools and whirlpools

• Helmsman’s Fitness Center will be open, with limited capacity and opening hours.

• Limited capacity and adjusted hours or operations at the Captain’s Galley Pool Bar and Grill

• Limited capacity and adjusted hours or operations at the Marketplace


----------



## CPNY

Marathoner said:


> I am schedule to visit Aruba at the end of the August.  I recently received an email from Marriott Surf Club with the following additional information given the current COVID pandemic situation.
> 
> ===
> *Amenities and Services: In continued support of local social distancing guidelines, as well as other governmental requirements, please be aware that the following modified services and amenities are currently in place until further notice.*
> 
> • Suspension of all housekeeping services in occupied villas (towel and linen delivery is available upon request)
> 
> • Closure of The Den, Matey’s Hall Kid’s Club, and the Arcade Room
> 
> • Closure of the sauna/steam room in the Helmsman’s Fitness Center.
> 
> • Removal of a portion of pool deck furniture to promote social distancing
> 
> • Limited capacity in all pools and whirlpools
> 
> • Helmsman’s Fitness Center will be open, with limited capacity and opening hours.
> 
> • Limited capacity and adjusted hours or operations at the Captain’s Galley Pool Bar and Grill
> 
> • Limited capacity and adjusted hours or operations at the Marketplace


That’s not bad. Very similar to grand vista all of June and July. Yet they kept opening buildings as the weeks went on. More and more people were coming in. Pools were packed


----------



## James G

I wanted to revive this thread just for a interesting fact. Aruba reopened its borders on July 1 with a limited number of countries, and July 10 with the United States. On July 1, they only had 2 active cases of Coronavirus. When I went to Aruba on July 18, they only had 8 active cases.  When I left on July 24, the number had risen to 13.  Now roughly 3 weeks later the active case number is 681 and growing each day.  I'm not making any judgements on whether they should have opened or not, but I just thought this was interesting food for thought.  It's got to be tough on islands like Aruba who are trying to balance the lifeblood of their economy with the health of their citizens.


----------



## CPNY

Anyone there now? Wondering how the crowds are. I’m heading there in a week


----------



## Theiggy

CPNY said:


> Anyone there now? Wondering how the crowds are. I’m heading there in a week



@CPNY- it doesn’t look too crowded based on the FB group posts. I hope you used the $229 AC! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

Theiggy said:


> @CPNY- it doesn’t look too crowded based on the FB group posts. I hope you used the $229 AC!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I DID!! So cheap!


----------



## CPNY

Anyone have any recommendations on where I can rent a convertible for the week in Aruba? Seems that no rental car company has convertibles as an option?


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> Anyone have any recommendations on where I can rent a convertible for the week in Aruba? Seems that no rental car company has convertibles as an option?


Your best bet may be a Jeep with a soft top.


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> Your best bet may be a Jeep with a soft top.


I came across this site but a bit apprehensive booking from a company I have zero knowledge about. Thought I’d ask here as many directed me to Amalie in St John. Thought the Aruba crowd would be a good place to start. 









						CONVERTIBLE Car Rental Aruba Royal Car Rental Aruba
					

CONVERTIBLE Car Rental Aruba. Royal Convertible Car Rental Aruba the place to be. With BMW630i, Chrysler Sebring and the Chrysler P.T. Cruiser best deals



					royal-arubacarrental.com


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> I came across this site but a bit apprehensive booking from a company I have zero knowledge about. Thought I’d ask here as many directed me to Amalie in St John. Thought the Aruba crowd would be a good place to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONVERTIBLE Car Rental Aruba Royal Car Rental Aruba
> 
> 
> CONVERTIBLE Car Rental Aruba. Royal Convertible Car Rental Aruba the place to be. With BMW630i, Chrysler Sebring and the Chrysler P.T. Cruiser best deals
> 
> 
> 
> royal-arubacarrental.com


You might be better to ask this question in the Marriott forum. A lot more Aruba regulars in there.


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> You might be better to ask this question in the Marriott forum. A lot more Aruba regulars in there.


Ahh right, I thought this was in the Marriott forum. Good point.


----------



## mdurette

I came looking for this thread as we have an exchange into Ocean Club for thanksgiving week.   I had a glimmer of hope that we would go because of the travel restrictions (mostly I was assuming th plane ride would be fairly covid free because of the required testing)  but we will be cancelling.    At this point, I'm pretty sure our state will have a required quarantine still in effect prior to return and that just doesn't work for my husbands job and daughters middle school.......

I did check out current cases after reading the update.    Today:
August 15, 2020 – *75*_* new cases of COVID-19 reported and 30 persons recover. Active cases now at 851.  *_The total number of active positive COVID-19 coronavirus has increased to *851 *(836 residents and 15 visitors) with 75 new cases and 30 recoveries. The total cases to date is 1048 (1019 residents and 29 visitors).  The total recovered is 193 (179 residents and 14 visitors). The number of persons tested, including visitors, is now 15772 of which 7247 were persons tested at the airport. The 7247 persons is the same number as yesterday. We do not know if this is an oversight in Department of Health numbers or if in fact no additional tests were done at the airport since yesterday. The number of deaths of persons with COVID-19 is 4 (all residents). 

I do feel bad for them, such a hard place for an island that pretty much depends on tourism.


----------



## ocdb8r

Bump.  Just checking to see if anyone has any more recent reports of a stay?  We may try to head down next month.


----------



## pedro47

Great country with some very friendly people. We loved the ABC Islands.


----------



## James G

For all those going soon, make sure you keep up with the visitaruba.com website.  They have recently made some changes with the states that require a covid test before arrival and relaxed some states which will only require a test upon arrival at the airport.


----------



## CPNY

James G said:


> For all those going soon, make sure you keep up with the visitaruba.com website.  They have recently made some changes with the states that require a covid test before arrival and relaxed some states which will only require a test upon arrival at the airport.


How is it with the new curfew? 9pm is rough..... was going to book it for November but i May hold off


----------



## pedro47

A little unknown secret,  hurricane rarely hit the ABC Islands.


----------



## vol_90

Arrive at the Marriott Aruba Surf Club on Friday Sept. 25th for a 9 week stay (may extend  ).  PCR Covid test completed in Houston at 3PM Tuesday and received results (Negative!) 8AM Wednesday.  All documentation updated on the Aruba website and have an Aruba "Qualified to Board" pass to board the plane in Miami plus paid the Aruba Covid insurance fee.  We will need to file for a visa extension of tourist stay in Aruba in person at the DIMAS prior to completion of 30 days.  Will post updates in the Marriott Forum tread

*What is the Best US Based Resort to Quarantine for 6+ weeks?*

once we are there as a continuation of my Marriott timeshare adventure (174 nights at Marriott Ko Olina 2020) while waiting for approval to get back overseas.  Not likely to tour much (we have already done most things on the island) and just looking to relax.  Looking forward to One Happy Island!

To the moderators any chance to move this post to the tread above?


----------



## twise625

vol_90 said:


> Arrive at the Marriott Aruba Surf Club on Friday Sept. 25th for a 9 week stay (may extend  ).  PCR Covid test completed in Houston at 3PM Tuesday and received results (Negative!) 8AM Wednesday.  All documentation updated on the Aruba website and have an Aruba "Qualified to Board" pass to board the plane in Miami plus paid the Aruba Covid insurance fee.  We will need to file for a visa extension of tourist stay in Aruba in person at the DIMAS prior to completion of 30 days.  Will post updates in the Marriott Forum tread
> 
> *What is the Best US Based Resort to Quarantine for 6+ weeks?*
> 
> once we are there as a continuation of my Marriott timeshare adventure (174 nights at Marriott Ko Olina 2020) while waiting for approval to get back overseas.  Not likely to tour much (we have already done most things on the island) and just looking to relax.  Looking forward to One Happy Island!
> 
> To the moderators any chance to move this post to the tread above?


I just booked 2 weeks at the Marriott Surf Club with ACs - just could not resist the price - 2 bedroom units one week was $209, the other was $299.  DH and I will be there 10/10-23.  Now the challenge will be to find somewhere local that will do the rapid PCR test at all much less at a reasonable price.  I'm thinking they will not bill insurance (and should not) for testing needed for travel.


----------



## CPNY

twise625 said:


> I just booked 2 weeks at the Marriott Surf Club with ACs - just could not resist the price - 2 bedroom units one week was $209, the other was $299.  DH and I will be there 10/10-23.  Now the challenge will be to find somewhere local that will do the rapid PCR test at all much less at a reasonable price.  I'm thinking they will not bill insurance (and should not) for testing needed for travel.


Try Walgreens or test at the airport for 75 bucks


----------



## James G

Be sure to check your state.  Some states are not allowed to test at the airport and it changes based on how the Aruban government sees your home states Covid control.


----------



## vol_90

twise625 said:


> I just booked 2 weeks at the Marriott Surf Club with ACs - just could not resist the price - 2 bedroom units one week was $209, the other was $299.  DH and I will be there 10/10-23.  Now the challenge will be to find somewhere local that will do the rapid PCR test at all much less at a reasonable price.  I'm thinking they will not bill insurance (and should not) for testing needed for travel.


2 of my 9 weeks are on $299 II AC's.  Checked in Surf Club today.  3 Points weeks, 2 II AC's and 4 II Getaways.  12th floor Ocean Side Lighthouse building.  Awesome View.  They will keep us in the same room.  No room service for 9 weeks but all we have to do is call for clean sheets and any other supplies to be delivered at anytime to our door.  PCR Covid test in Houston received results back in less than 24 hours.  We needed to show printed Aruba approval, insurance paid and Covid test results when checking in Houston.  In Miami we needed to show printed Aruba approval, Covid test results and boarding pass.  In Aruba we needed to show printed Aruba approval, Covid test results and passport.  Process was fairly quick in Aruba until I had to circle back and pay $88 tax on 4 liters of excess alcohol.  Customs agent was good and said it was still cheaper than buying locally.  Couldn't resist the Miami Duty free Johnny Walker Black 1 liter 3 for $99 special.  Well worth the time and tax!


----------



## twise625

vol_90 said:


> 2 of my 9 weeks are on $299 II AC's.  Checked in Surf Club today.  3 Points weeks, 2 II AC's and 4 II Getaways.  12th floor Ocean Side Lighthouse building.  Awesome View.  They will keep us in the same room.  No room service for 9 weeks but all we have to do is call for clean sheets and any other supplies to be delivered at anytime to our door.  PCR Covid test in Houston received results back in less than 24 hours.  We needed to show printed Aruba approval, insurance paid and Covid test results when checking in Houston.  In Miami we needed to show printed Aruba approval, Covid test results and boarding pass.  In Aruba we needed to show printed Aruba approval, Covid test results and passport.  Process was fairly quick in Aruba until I had to circle back and pay $88 tax on 4 liters of excess alcohol.  Customs agent was good and said it was still cheaper than buying locally.  Couldn't resist the Miami Duty free Johnny Walker Black 1 liter 3 for $99 special.  Well worth the time and tax!


Thanks this is helpful.  I think I have found someplace local to test, hopefully they will be able to get it done in the required 72 hours!  About that 72 hours, I am trying to decide if it runs from the first leg of your flight or from the boarding time of your connecting flight to Aruba.  We are flying out of Nashville at 6:10 am but connect in Charlotte and that flight does not leave for Aruba until 9:40 am.  I would hate to miss my 72 hour window by misinterpreting the start time.  Anyone know how this is handled?

Good tip on the duty free.  how much were you able to bring in without triggering the excess tax?


----------



## vol_90

twise625 said:


> Thanks this is helpful.  I think I have found someplace local to test, hopefully they will be able to get it done in the required 72 hours!  About that 72 hours, I am trying to decide if it runs from the first leg of your flight or from the boarding time of your connecting flight to Aruba.  We are flying out of Nashville at 6:10 am but connect in Charlotte and that flight does not leave for Aruba until 9:40 am.  I would hate to miss my 72 hour window by misinterpreting the start time.  Anyone know how this is handled?
> 
> Good tip on the duty free.  how much were you able to bring in without triggering the excess tax?


Per the Aruba website it is 72 hours prior to departure.  I believe they are looking when you start your trip 1st leg.  Worst case scenario you get tested upon arrival.  We tested 3PM on a Tuesday for a 6:05AM flight out of Houston with a 10:40AM connecting flight in Miami for a 1:27PM arrival so we were within the 72 hours.  

You can bring in 1 liter per person.  They have duty free in the baggage claim area.

No issues at the Surf Club getting pool chairs or Palapas.  Went down at noon today and had a 2nd row Palapa with plenty of social distancing.  They are wiping down each chair prior to use and there is no charge now. 

Taxi driver from the airport said the island is at 16% visitors.  Only 5 flights from the US were arriving on Friday.


----------



## dioxide45

vol_90 said:


> 2 of my 9 weeks are on $299 II AC's.  Checked in Surf Club today.  3 Points weeks, 2 II AC's and 4 II Getaways.  12th floor Ocean Side Lighthouse building.  Awesome View.  They will keep us in the same room.  No room service for 9 weeks but all we have to do is call for clean sheets and any other supplies to be delivered at anytime to our door.  PCR Covid test in Houston received results back in less than 24 hours.  We needed to show printed Aruba approval, insurance paid and Covid test results when checking in Houston.  In Miami we needed to show printed Aruba approval, Covid test results and boarding pass.  In Aruba we needed to show printed Aruba approval, Covid test results and passport.  Process was fairly quick in Aruba until I had to circle back and pay $88 tax on 4 liters of excess alcohol.  Customs agent was good and said it was still cheaper than buying locally.  Couldn't resist the Miami Duty free Johnny Walker Black 1 liter 3 for $99 special.  Well worth the time and tax!


Were you carrying the duty free bags through customs or did you have them packed in a suitecase?


----------



## vol_90

dioxide45 said:


> Were you carrying the duty free bags through customs or did you have them packed in a suitecase?


One bottle in suitcase, 3 bottles in backpack (Miami duty free) and 2 bottles purchased at Aruba duty free.  They are scanning all bags from all passengers including the Aruba duty free purchases.  They have time as you clear Aruba medical after collecting and scanning your baggage.  They had 3 lines for medical and only a quick review of required documentation (took about 2 minutes) before you exit and catch a cab.


----------



## caribbeanqueen

We have reservations here with my daughter, husband and two grandchildren ages almost 14 and 10 by then. I am praying this virus is not as prevalent then. I feel for everyone who has had to cancel. Ibam using points from 2020 so hoping we do not lose them if we have to cancel.


----------



## Pathways

vol_90 said:


> Per the Aruba website it is 72 hours prior to departure. I believe they are looking when you start your trip 1st leg.



As of 2 weeks ago when we went, it was 72 from departure of the final leg into Aruba


----------



## twise625

We are here in Aruba.  when we arrived 10/10 it was clear tourism was rebounding .   Ours was one of 6 flights on the board that had arrived in about an hour.  The line was fairly long at the airport, it took us about an hour to get baggage and clear customs and exit the building.  Tip:  Make sure and print a paper copy of your Covid test results, even if you did the online thing and uploaded the results.  You will be asked for the paper copy repeatedly.  The online version or the email you received stating that you your results are approved will never be referenced.  I neglected to print out the covid test result and then was scrambling at my layover location to find a place I could print out my results...


----------



## 22go

twise625 said:


> We are here in Aruba.  when we arrived 10/10 it was clear tourism was rebounding .   Ours was one of 6 flights on the board that had arrived in about an hour.  The line was fairly long at the airport, it took us about an hour to get baggage and clear customs and exit the building.  Tip:  Make sure and print a paper copy of your Covid test results, even if you did the online thing and uploaded the results.  You will be asked for the paper copy repeatedly.  The online version or the email you received stating that you your results are approved will never be referenced.  I neglected to print out the covid test result and then was scrambling at my layover location to find a place I could print out my results...


When your bags are scanned when you arrive in Aruba, what are they looking for?  Because of dietary restrictions, we always bring meats packed in a small cooler in checked luggage.  Wondering if this will be a problem this year. Would hate to have it confiscated.
Enjoy your trip!  We are coming in a month also using one AC.  What is your view? And will they keep you in the same room for the two weeks? Thanks for all the info!


----------



## twise625

22go said:


> When your bags are scanned when you arrive in Aruba, what are they looking for?  Because of dietary restrictions, we always bring meats packed in a small cooler in checked luggage.  Wondering if this will be a problem this year. Would hate to have it confiscated.
> Enjoy your trip!  We are coming in a month also using one AC.  What is your view? And will they keep you in the same room for the two weeks? Thanks for all the info!


Because there were so many planes arriving at the same time and such a long line through customs, they were only randomly scanning bags - ours was not picked.  I did overhear someone at the resort talking about having a cooler full of meat confiscated though so it seems that it would likely be a problem if they found it in a bag.  
I requested an Ocean side view, but we were put into an Ocean View unit in the Compass building on the 6th floor.  We are overlooking the lazy river and have a side view of the ocean.  Not terrible but I did not expect too much coming on an AC.  Yes, they are keeping us in the same unit both weeks.  Still no problem getting 3rd row back chairs/palapas on the beach around 7:45 am.  They are temporarily not charging for the beach palapas.  The lazy river and pool area are pretty busy most of the day and evening.


----------



## dioxide45

22go said:


> When your bags are scanned when you arrive in Aruba, what are they looking for?  Because of dietary restrictions, we always bring meats packed in a small cooler in checked luggage.  Wondering if this will be a problem this year. Would hate to have it confiscated.
> Enjoy your trip!  We are coming in a month also using one AC.  What is your view? And will they keep you in the same room for the two weeks? Thanks for all the info!


Mostly likely they are looking for duty free items in order to charge you duty on them.


----------



## TTSDavid

James G said:


> I'm in Aruba currently and I'm staying at Marriott's Aruba Surf club.  For anyone who has questions about the Covid testing etc, I might be able to help.  I traveled from a higher risk state in which I had to get a rapid (nasal) test done and uploaded 72 hours before arrival.  I was able to get the test in my home state, which was no easy task, and uploaded it to the Aruba website.  The only problem I ran into was that I had an antigen test done, and they only want a PCR test.  However, the health authorities sent me an email clearing me to come with the understanding that I would be required to take another rapid nasal PCR test once I arrived.  I am currently quarantined at the hotel waiting the results, which they said would take 6-8 hours, but up to 24.


Are you still in Aruba? How was the experience?


----------



## James G

TTSDavid said:


> Are you still in Aruba? How was the experience?


Fantastic trip. I only stayed a week.  Since then I went to Grand Solmar which was also great.  Here's a pic of the wife and I from Cabo.


----------



## James G

My next stop is at the Grand Vista in December.  Heading over to the Universal Islands of Adventure. Looking forward to trying the Beef Sunday Roast at Three Broomsticks. Might let the wife pick out a wand.


----------



## twise625

James G said:


> I'm in Aruba currently and I'm staying at Marriott's Aruba Surf club.  For anyone who has questions about the Covid testing etc, I might be able to help.  I traveled from a higher risk state in which I had to get a rapid (nasal) test done and uploaded 72 hours before arrival.  I was able to get the test in my home state, which was no easy task, and uploaded it to the Aruba website.  The only problem I ran into was that I had an antigen test done, and they only want a PCR test.  However, the health authorities sent me an email clearing me to come with the understanding that I would be required to take another rapid nasal PCR test once I arrived.  I am currently quarantined at the hotel waiting the results, which they said would take 6-8 hours, but up to 24.


Hey James, we've got a couple friends arriving tomorrow and it looks like their test results will not be back in time.  
Can you shed some light on how the process worked for you?  Were you able to get a taxi to the resort?  What happened at check in?   I confirmed with Marriott that they will be able to quarantine in our lock off room as long as we lock it off, but curious about how they will get to the resort and get into the room following the quarantine restrictions.  Thanks!  Tracy


----------



## James G

twise625 said:


> Hey James, we've got a couple friends arriving tomorrow and it looks like their test results will not be back in time.
> Can you shed some light on how the process worked for you?  Were you able to get a taxi to the resort?  What happened at check in?   I confirmed with Marriott that they will be able to quarantine in our lock off room as long as we lock it off, but curious about how they will get to the resort and get into the room following the quarantine restrictions.  Thanks!  Tracy


They do have a "cleared to board" from Aruba to make sure they can get on the plane at the airport right?  If they do, I'm assuming they will be required to take another test at the airport, and then will be required to quarantine until they get their results back from the test at the airport which was within 6 hours for me.  As far as the taxi and checkin, there was no issues.


----------



## James G

If they are from a state that Aruba doesn't consider high risk, they are allowed to test at the airport. If they required a pretest, like I had to get, the Aruban Health authorities sent me an email with a green check mark that I had to show Delta to board the plane in Atlanta. If I was from a lower risk state, I'm not sure if I would have had to have the "cleared to board email and green check mark."


----------



## twise625

I wanted to update for future travelers , our friends boarded the plane from Atlanta to Aruba without test results but had received them by the time they landed.  They were able to pull them up on their phones and this was sufficient to allow them to leave the airport without re-testing or quarantining.  It took some work, a supervisor had to be called but ultimately they not only accepted the results, they refunded the fees for the airport tests.  So far the experience here has been great! I am sure that I have been spoiled by the low tourism.


----------



## merriot

JanT said:


> Yes it is.  Can't wait to get back there!  Thank you for sharing your pictures!  Living vicariously through all those brave enough to get out into the world!


I have a picture with one of those starfish!   My husband picked it up in his hands thinking he was stepping on coral!  It was a foot across!  We have the best picture in the world of Pop, our granddaughter Maggie and wish Upon a starfish!!!!


----------



## Priscilla

This is an old post. But just to piggy back, I’m currently in Aruba now. I’m posting from room 4810 Marriot Aruba Surf. I love it. The view from the 14th floor is beautiful. So many good restaurants to eat from. We did the COVID test and had to upload it prior to departure. It has been very nice so far. For anyone who is on the fence, do it. It’s actually very calm with not too many people. I love it. I rented from a tugger which also saved me tons of money. 

I will be very glad to answer any questions that anyone may have. I’m already planning a return in December with the kids and I haven’t even left yet.


----------



## silentg

Glad you like it, we haven’t been to Aruba but I hear good things from everyone who has been there.


----------



## vol_90

Tonight's sunset Tuesday Oct. 27th taken from the pier by the Surf Club.


----------



## Priscilla

twise625 said:


> I just booked 2 weeks at the Marriott Surf Club with ACs - just could not resist the price - 2 bedroom units one week was $209, the other was $299.  DH and I will be there 10/10-23.  Now the challenge will be to find somewhere local that will do the rapid PCR test at all much less at a reasonable price.  I'm thinking they will not bill insurance (and should not) for testing needed for travel.




What is AC if you don’t mind me asking.


----------



## Priscilla

View from my room.


----------



## Eric B

Priscilla said:


> What is AC if you don’t mind me asking.



AC = accommodation certificate.  II gives them in exchange for depositing a week or making an exchange as well as at random intervals.  There essentially bonus weeks for doing business with II and are good for use at certain resorts in specific times of year.


----------



## Priscilla

Eric B said:


> AC = accommodation certificate.  II gives them in exchange for depositing a week or making an exchange as well as at random intervals.  There essentially bonus weeks for doing business with II and are good for use at certain resorts in specific times of year.




Oh I see. Thanks. A newbie here with so much to learn.


----------



## R1964

Anyone in Aruba want to stay another week I have Nov. 28 to Dec. 5 available in a 2 bedroom unit at Paradise Beach Villas for $400. for the week.


----------



## Priscilla

R1964 said:


> Anyone in Aruba want to stay another week I have Nov. 28 to Dec. 5 available in a 2 bedroom unit at Paradise Beach Villas for $400. for the week.




Please find a Christmas week.  I was literally just looking at ticket prices and Fantasizing about going again from 11/29 to 01/03. Lol

On a different note, I signed my closing documents yesterday for my week 23 WP purchase. Fingers crossed for that. I will keep you updated. I had a few questions for you regarding that. Do I have to confirm my week after everything is said and done before depositing it into II after my II membership is confirmed? I’m a little ahead of myself here. Just waiting for the next steps and a little excited  Lol.


----------



## amanven

I exchanged to the Divi Aruba Phoenix 1 bdrm for Feb 27 to March 6 2021.  I am gambling that by that time the vaccine and and precautions taken now will have put the second wave on the decline. I have till Dec 26 to exercise my option to retrade but I am really hoping I won't have to because that is a great exchange that under normal circumstances I wouldn't have had much of a chance to get.  Ironically, I am thinking the earlier exchange I have into Aruba will be a safer travel option than my other exchange into Orlando I have confirmed for April 11 to April 18 2021. I think I will be retrading that one again.  Just hoping I don't have difficulty getting the quick test done in Ontario before leaving.


----------



## pedro47

Aruba is great this time of the year. Enjoy you vacation in the ABC Islands.


----------

